# Clear film on one eye



## BIG FAT TEETH (Mar 5, 2005)

Ammonia is OK ,and I change 35% water every 7 to 10 days.I have done the whole salt thing...but nothing.This is frustrating...When I look at him I am so tempted to yank him out and peel it off like a stamp,but I won't(he is a 4-5inch serra)...help.


----------



## BIG FAT TEETH (Mar 5, 2005)

Help.........................please.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Hey,
Usually ick starts out as a film on the eyes. Then it will eventually spread out onto the body of the fish as ver small cotton ball spots. Ick is not that hard to cure. If you start to see spots on the body of the fish, be sure to buy an ick medicine at you local fish store. Good luck!
~Taylor~


----------



## snakier (Oct 5, 2003)

Try some MeleFix.


----------



## haitwun (Dec 30, 2003)

One of my p's just overcame that. The poor little guy was blind. This is what i did. I isolated him, gave him a 50 percent water change with lots of bio-coat once every week and fed him nothing but fresh catfish. His eye cleared up in about 2 weeks. That cloudiness on the eye could be a number of things. Stress, bad water chemistry, bad diet or an infection.


----------



## BIG FAT TEETH (Mar 5, 2005)

Good stuff...thanks!


----------

